# Terminator Rocks!!!



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 9, 2015)

I was looking for a simple terminal multiplexer for a long time. I found Tmux but was very difficult.
The solution found on Terminator. Simple and with transparency support! Just Rocks!!!!


----------



## protocelt (Jun 9, 2015)

x11/terminator is a nice terminal emulator but I'm curious what you found hard about sysutils/tmux?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 9, 2015)

Key combination. Splitting a terminal here is much easier


----------



## uzsolt (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe you can try sysutils/dvtm.


----------



## Oko (Jun 18, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> Key combination. Splitting a terminal here is much easier


How about customizing tmux a bit.


```
predrag@oko$ more .tmux.conf
setw -g window-status-current-attr underscore

# tmux command mode
set-option -g prefix C-a

# split windows like vi
# vi's definition of a horizontal/vertical split is reversed from tmux's
bind s split-window -v
bind v split-window -h

# copy and paste vi style
unbind [
bind Escape copy-mode
unbind ]
bind p paste-buffer
bind-key -t vi-copy 'v' begin-selection
bind-key -t vi-copy 'y' copy-selection

# move around panes with hjkl, as one would in vi after pressing ctrl-w
bind h select-pane -L
bind j select-pane -D
bind k select-pane -U
bind l select-pane -R

# resize panes like vi by "5"
bind < resize-pane -L 5
bind > resize-pane -R 5
bind - resize-pane -D 5
bind + resize-pane -U 5

# bind : to command-prompt like vi
# this is the default in tmux already
bind : command-prompt

set -g status-keys vi
# vi-style controls for copy mode
setw -g mode-keys vi

bind / neww 'exec top' # new command in the new window
bind m new 's-nail -A gmail' # new command in the open pan
```


----------



## juiced (Jun 18, 2015)

A few tidbits.

- make a profile/s with your colors, etc. save it/them
- go back and split the windows - right click in each window and choose your profile
- make a new layout in the prefs. It will auto add the profile + layout you just made.

Then you can set the startup layout @ launch with:
`terminator -l layout-name`

Borderless:
`terminator -b -l layout-name`

Disabling window titles also makes it cleaner. I think F12 also hides it from the panel.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 18, 2015)

It's really a matter of preference. Personally if I'm working in a terminal I get irritated if I have to take my fingers off the keyboard so I prefer tmux. If your into making everything look good you can do that to tmux as well.


----------



## juiced (Jun 19, 2015)

Tmux is nice too, I run it on a tiny green friendly machine.

I don't why you would need to take your fingers off the keyboard in terminator though. Most things can be bound to a key.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 19, 2015)

Admittedly I have little experience with x11/terminator. Another reason I prefer sysutils/tmux is x11/xorg is not required to use it. Many times I am stuck in an actual console for various reasons and each time I give thanks to the tmux developers and port maintainer(s)  As I said however it's only a matter of preference. Use whatever makes things easier for you.


----------



## Oko (Jun 19, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Admittedly I have little experience with x11/terminator. Another reason I prefer sysutils/tmux is x11/xorg is not required to use it. Many times I am stuck in an actual console for various reasons and each time I give thanks to the tmux developers and port maintainer(s)  As I said however it's only a matter of preference. Use whatever makes things easier for you.


Comparing sysutils/tmux and x11/terminator is like comparing frogs and grandmothers.  sysutils/tmux is virtual console multiplexer which was develop by an OpenBSD guy (he became OpenBSD developer after starting tmux) out of frustration with code quality and bugs of infamous  sysutils/screen. One typically uses sysutils/tmux inside an ssh session to lunch multiple consoles on the remote server without need for multiple ssh connection. It allows you to detach session and reattach it later. Managing console via panes tiling window management style is just an integral feature. sysutils/dvtm is just a tiling window manager for console. Nothing more nothing else. It would allow you to have multiple consoles on the remote machine but can't do any other useful stuff like detaching.  x11/terminator Python is just terminal program like a Gnome shell for example. It uses actually the same bloat-ware like Gnome shell.  x11/terminator  might be an eye candy but it has no practical use. There were many discussion of alternative shells (to standard xterm) on this forum. While I myself don't use anything else but xterm there are definitely some interesting alternatives in particularly for people needing non ASCII characters.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 19, 2015)

Oko said:


> Comparing sysutils/tmux and x11/terminator is like comparing frogs and grandmothers.  sysutils/tmux is virtual console multiplexer which was develop by an OpenBSD guy (he became OpenBSD developer after starting tmux) out of frustration with code quality and bugs of infamous  sysutils/screen. One typically uses sysutils/tmux inside an ssh session to lunch multiple consoles on the remote server without need for multiple ssh connection. It allows you to detach session and reattach it later. Managing console via panes tiling window management style is just an integral feature. sysutils/dvtm is just a tiling window manager for console. Nothing more nothing else. It would allow you to have multiple consoles on the remote machine but can't do any other useful stuff like detaching.  x11/terminator Python is just terminal program like a Gnome shell for example. It uses actually the same bloat-ware like Gnome shell.  x11/terminator  might be an eye candy but it has no practical use. There were many discussion of alternative shells (to standard xterm) on this forum. While I myself don't use anything else but xterm there are definitely some interesting alternatives in particularly for people needing non ASCII characters.



Well yes, I was merely mentioning the fact that I prefer to use sysutils/tmux for managing panes as opposed to an X terminal emulator with the feature built in as it works in and outside of X. I also make use of tmux for many other reasons but didn't mention them as I didn't see them as relevant to the thread.  I wasn't aware of sysutils/dvtm however. I'll have to check it out as it sounds interesting even if just to play with. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Oko (Jun 19, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Well yes, I was merely mentioning the fact that I prefer to use sysutils/tmux for managing panes as opposed to an X terminal emulator with the feature built in as it works in and outside of X. I also make use of tmux for many other reasons but didn't mention them as I didn't see them as relevant to the thread.  I wasn't aware of sysutils/dvtm however. I'll have to check it out as it sounds interesting even if just to play with. Thanks for mentioning that.


I am also using heavy sysutils/tmux user. sysutils/dvtm was mentioned firstly in this thread by user *uzsolt.* I played with it years ago as with most suckless.org  software. sysutils/dvtm is unnecessary if you are using sysutils/tmux and since the key bindings are not the same it is just more waist of time to learn. Between suckless software is for most part actually quite buggy. The only thing I still use some time is IRC client irc/sic.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 19, 2015)

Oko said:


> I am also using heavy sysutils/tmux user. sysutils/dvtm was mentioned firstly in this thread by user *uzsolt.*
> [...]


Ahh right, I missed that. Oops, thanks.


----------



## Beastie7 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah tmux user here too. Combined with Vim+NERDTree for managing scripts.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 19, 2015)

Procelt what window manager are you running? I love the bottom bar


----------



## scottro (Jun 19, 2015)

I _think_ protocelt is showing `tmux` taking up a whole screen.  It has a bottom bar that can be customized. 

Actually, after your (sk8harddiefast) post, I tried `terminator`.  I can see that being nice though I'd have to play around with its background.  (I put it on a Linux distribution that didn't give me a config file.)  I could see running that with a floating window manager like `openbox` to have one big tiling-like terminal if I weren't already used to the others that  have been mentioned here. (I generally use `dwm`on both single and multi head setups.  If you're not familiar with tiling window managers, it gives an effect similar to that of a few splits in `terminator`.


----------



## protocelt (Jun 20, 2015)

It is indeed a full screen image of sysutils/tmux dressed up a bit.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 20, 2015)

Today I give another try to tmux. In fact is harded but I like it more


----------



## Oko (Jun 20, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> Today I give another try to tmux. In fact is harded but I like it more
> Any help how can I resize my split panel?


I left you a config file with vi bindings including resizing panes incrementally and continuously. You have to read posts on your own thead


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 20, 2015)

I read it and because of it I found the answer 
One thanks for me for your post


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jun 21, 2015)

Oko said:


> since the [dvtm] key bindings are not the same it is just more waist of time to learn.



Right, so I'm still relatively new to these boards, and maybe there's something I'm just not seeing here, but Oko--damn near everything I've ever seen you write here has been sheer condescension and discouragement. I can't for the life of me figure out how anyone puts up with your crap. Calling learning something potentially useful a "waist of time [sic]" just pushed my sleep-deprived brain over the edge.

dvtm works in a distinctly different way from tmux. They're not identical. It's very easy to imagine someone having a preference for one over the other, a preference that can only possibly be discovered by learning how to effectively use both. New experiences and skills are never a waste of time. Shit.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 3, 2015)

Procelt can you please share with me your tmux configuration file? I cannot make the triangular character box on my status bar


----------



## protocelt (Jul 3, 2015)

sk8harddiefast, I'm using a combination of tmuxline and Office-Code-Pro-D fonts to get the arrow symbols on my sysutils/tmux status line.


----------

